
Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Released - d99kris
http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
======
basemi
Announcement: [https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/20/canonical-
unveils-6th...](https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/20/canonical-unveils-6th-
lts-release-of-ubuntu-with-16-04/)

------
d99kris
Release notes:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes)

------
JdeBP
Hacker News page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11541017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11541017)

------
ctpide
Final version is available for download.

